
Microsoft’s new Windows Package Manager is already better than the Windows Store - noad
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/20/21264739/microsoft-windows-package-manager-preview-download
======
noad
The writer Tom Warren makes the case that the Windows Store is so awful it is
effectively abandonware now. I have been using Windows since 1993 and have
still never used the Windows Store so I tend to agree with him.

~~~
tinus_hn
I got iTunes from the Windows Store and it works fine. It surprised me because
iTunes is very much not native and because it needs a lot of access to do its
syncing, but it works fine.

------
speedgoose
Yes, the windows store is terrible.

------
PaulHoule
That's not hard.

